# Your favorite RSS reader for the iPad?



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm looking for a good RSS reader...any suggestions?  There are a couple with really high rankings, but I'd love to hear from someone who's actually using one here on KB.

Betsy


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm a gmail user so I use Google reader and like it.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

What are RSS readers?


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm using Pulse and it seriously rocks. It has quickly become my most used app!


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> What are RSS readers?


From Wikipedia...

"RSS (most commonly expanded as Really Simple Syndication) is a family of web feed formats used to publish frequently updated works-such as blog entries, news headlines, audio, and video-in a standardized format.[2] An RSS document (which is called a "feed", "web feed",[3] or "channel") includes full or summarized text, plus metadata such as publishing dates and authorship. Web feeds benefit publishers by letting them syndicate content automatically. They benefit readers who want to subscribe to timely updates from favored websites or to aggregate feeds from many sites into one place. RSS feeds can be read using software called an "RSS reader", "feed reader", or "aggregator", which can be web-based, desktop-based, or mobile-device-based."

Basically a reader that does constant on-the-fly updates for you. If you are a news junkie like me, you get all the latest news notifications as it breaks.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm looking for something where I can set it to alert me when specific feeds are updated....

Planet_Janet, does Pulse do that?  What do you like most about Pulse?

Eeyore, do you use an RSS app

Betsy


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Eeyore, do you use an RSS app
> 
> Betsy


I use an AP News one for the K2. I don't have any RSS feeds for the iPad.

Best Wishes!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm looking for something where I can set it to alert me when specific feeds are updated....
> 
> Planet_Janet, does Pulse do that? What do you like most about Pulse?
> 
> ...


I don't think Pulse has that capability--it's gorgeous (I'm using it)--but from what I've read, one of it's hallmarks is just how stripped down it is. I'm new to RSS, so it's been a good fit for me so far, but I can see where I'll eventually "outgrow" it. Sounds like you're already past that point!

I've read good things about NewsRack and the Early Edition.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm looking for something where I can set it to alert me when specific feeds are updated....
> 
> Planet_Janet, does Pulse do that? What do you like most about Pulse?
> 
> ...


There's not an alert feature in Pulse--not yet, at least. My favorite feature is that you can switch between text and web for any given headline. Some of the RSS feeds only give you a one or two-sentence description of the story, so you can easily switch to "web", and then it opens the full web story right within the app (it does not launch the story in a Safari page). You can select up to 20 sources, and the app automatically finds the associated RSS feed (so you do not have to know what feed is called). This app makes it so much easier for me to check the many online news/info sources I check on a daily basis. Now instead of having to open multiple Safari pages, I can just use this one app to see all of my favorite and most-accessed news/info sites all on one page! Plus, it's a really pretty app. I LOVE it. Well worth the $3.99 price tag.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Some information on Pulse---

"If you're not familiar with this app already, you should be. Pulse News Reader (iTunes, $3.99) is a new RSS client for the iPad that displays your feeds in a simple grid configuration that scrolls horizontally and vertically.

Designed by two students at Stanford's Institute of Design, the app has an intriguing back story. It was approved for sale on the App Store, then the New York Times objected because its content was included among the default feeds and it was removed. The developers were surprised when the app magically re-appeared in time for Jobs keynote at WWDC where it was displayed during his parade of cool apps.

It's been reported that the app was re-posted because v.1.1 does not automatically include the Times properties in the default feeds. The developers could not be reached for comment.

What makes Pulse different from the litany of iPad RSS clients on the market (like my other favorites NewsRack and The Early Edition) is that Pulse prominently displays the image associated with each story as opposed to the abstract, summary or first few lines of the article.

Displaying a large thumbnail image - versus more content -sounds gimmicky but it works surprisingly well. A testament to our visual nature perhaps? But it's more than that. Pulse works extremely well in landscape mode and was built to navigate with two hands, I use my left thumb to scroll up and down and my right thumb to scroll left and right between stories. Good stuff.

Pulse current sits at No. 1 of the paid apps on iTunes - and for good reason."

http://www.zdnet.com/blog/apple/my-favorite-new-ipad-app-pulse-news-reader/7163

I am not affiliated with the Seller.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Reeder just came out with an ipad version today it has been my favorite on my Touch and has good reviews on the ipad version. It just replaced NewsRack for me


----------



## profsusan (May 7, 2009)

+1 for Reeder! I've been using the iPhone app for months, and the new iPad version is just as fast, sleek, and configurable.


----------



## bebobthefrog (Dec 18, 2008)

I use both reeder and pulse. They both work great. I like that reeder has a box that shows the unread articles. Pulse is gorgeous and is fast. I like that reeder displays the whole pag for the article. While pulse displays only half to 3/4. Reeder connects to your google reader account and pulse doesn't have to be tied to google reader (but it can if you want it to). They are both great and I can't choose which one I like better.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm finding that I like different readers for different purposes. I like Pulse a lot of feeds from newspapers and magazines that I read.  I'm playing with a couple of different readers as my Google reader, and a third for some very specific feeds that I want.  I'll probably settle on three and have different feeds go into different apps.

Betsy


----------



## tdmsu (Feb 5, 2010)

Has anyone tried Early Edition?  I don't have an iPad (yet)   and I am curious about this rss reader that makes the feeds look like a newspaper.


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

I really, really want to get into this RSS thing as I am totally a news junkie, blog reader, and an all around time waster when it comes to the internet.

But I can't figure this RSS thing out.  I know just enough to make myself frustrated.  I can't ever get my RSS thingie to display the feeds of the sites I want.  I mostly end up thumbing through all these random feeds, which IS kind of cool as I've discovered lots of random new sites, but what about the stuff I want to read?

Like say CNN.com or MSNBC.com.  How do I sign my RSS reader to pick up their feed?  What about smaller blogs?  

Anyone have any ideas about a website I could visit to find out more about RSS feeds and making them work for what I want them to do?


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

have you tried google reader? It seems to be the easiest you can search for the website feed you want under "add subscription"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Pulse seems really good for news, and you can search for the feeds you want, say "CNN".

However, if you want the RSS feed for a particular site, look around on the home page to see if there is something about RSS feeds.  At CNN.com, at the bottom, there is a link simply labeled RSS.  If you click on that, you get to a page with RSS feed links to various news feeds from CNN.  Pick the one you want, copy the link, go to your RSS reader and click on Add Feed (or often the + sign in an iPad app) and paste the link.

Betsy


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

That helps a ton Betsy.  It all just kinda came together for me!  I just couldn't figure out where to get the link to plug into the feed software!! Why do they have to make it so tiny at the bottom of the page? I would have NEVER noticed that!! Geeze.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad I could help.  As Chad said, Google Reader is a really good web-based reader, and there are a couple of apps that automatically pick up your Google Reader feed...but sometimes it's good to know where to get the RSS feed..  

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks to this thread, I purchased Pulse. So far it seems to be just what I need to aggregate a number of blogs I want to read.

Thanks.


Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad my search for the perfect RSS reader could help others!  Love having these iPad threads here on KB....one stop shopping for me.

Betsy


----------



## tdmsu (Feb 5, 2010)

I like Early Edition and the way it presents the feeds as news stories in a newspaper style format. It works well for me.


----------



## homeoh (May 23, 2010)

Did I understand the iPad clerk right,that it's easier to use as a reader 
when using a book from the Apple selection? The fonts were very small
in the example he showed,but bigger/clearer using an Apple book.
Any info on that?



Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm looking for a good RSS reader...any suggestions? There are a couple with really high rankings, but I'd love to hear from someone who's actually using one here on KB.
> 
> Betsy


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

I like "Fluent News"  Its free if you want advertisements and I think $2.00 with no ads and more choices.  The news feeds come through "as is" and some feeds are easier to read then others.  I go to this one first.  It feeds from what looks like most news sources.  It will also put one story through, but you have a chance to push "related" and it will give you one or more news feeds on the same subject from different sources.

I also have Pulse.  I would use it all the time except it still seems buggy to me, or else I'm doing something wrong.  It crashes a lot.  I try to go to Web and it won't go.  The video feeds don't work most of the time.  It's a teaser for me.  You have to go to Safari most of the time if I want to pursue the story. A lot of people like this, I would love it if it worked.  I put "Financial Times" as one of my sources, but it will place a big ad over the story saying you need to buy the Financial Times to see it. 

Kathy


----------

